# Motherhood is Ministry



## Pergamum (Dec 27, 2013)

Here is a blog post written by my wife:

(note, by "ministry" we are not talking of "The Ministry" but are speaking more broadly of Christian "service to others"):

Missions - a Sovereign Grace Perspective: MOTHERHOOD IS MINISTRY



> Many folks who will not read Scripture will ‘read’ Christians every day. Let them read the whole weighty tome of an entire Christian family!
> 
> To plant the church deeply in the world, plant it first deeply in the home. Marriage and family are tools of sanctification. We daily learn to die to self and live for others. Christ humbled himself. Likewise, many mothers remain unknown to the world and yet have blessed the world more than most of the famous have ever done.


----------



## Mindaboo (Dec 27, 2013)

I needed that this morning. Thank you for sharing, and thank your wife for writing it.


----------



## solas4me (Dec 27, 2013)

Well Done!
Thank you for sharing. You are truly blessed.

Justin


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Jan 1, 2014)

Walter Chantry is helpful, too. And Al Martin is a must: In Praise and Defense of Marriage, Motherhood & Homemaking.


----------



## Jack K (Jan 1, 2014)

Good thoughts, and she writes with flair too!


----------



## augustacarguy (Jan 1, 2014)

And in the craze of "radical" Christianity, it's pretty radical. Praise The Lord for Godly women training our little image bearers.


----------



## MW (Jan 2, 2014)

Pergamum said:


> Marriage and family are tools of sanctification.



I don't want to detract from the value of the post, but from where has this idea of "tools of sanctification" been derived? I have also seen it in relation to Puritan material being reproduced. It seems to me to be the contrary of the Puritan view of sanctification. If people will not read or hear the Word of truth by means of which God sanctifies His people it is difficult to conceive of "godly living" having a sanctifying effect on them.


----------



## Leslie (Jan 2, 2014)

Some people with hard hearts need to see sanctified living in action, before they will embrace the idea of sanctification as desirable. Once sanctification is deemed desirable, they will listen to the word and incorporate it into their lives.


----------



## Hemustincrease (Jan 2, 2014)

armourbearer said:


> don't want to detract from the value of the post, but from where has this idea of "tools of sanctification" been derived? I have also seen it in relation to Puritan material being reproduced. It seems to me to be the contrary of the Puritan view of sanctification. If people will not read or hear the Word of truth by means of which God sanctifies His people it is difficult to conceive of "godly living" having a sanctifying effect on them.



I don’t think she meant that unbelievers would be sanctified by our lives, but that we who are obedient to our callings would be. I think (correct me if I am wrong) she meant that unbelievers have the privilege of witnessing first hand the power (including it’s sanctifying work _upon those who believe_) of the Gospel as they see how mothers who love the Lord, love their children. That cannot sanctify them (the lost) but it can give them a glimpse of the Christ whom we strive to follow and imitate and a desire to know more of Him. Tis all of grace both sides of the coin of course. 

Thanks for sharing this. Mothers encouraging mothers is always to be prized.


----------



## MW (Jan 2, 2014)

Godly mothers are of great price. May they never be discouraged, especially by anything I say. At the same time, I would not like to see them bearing a burden which is grievous to be borne.


----------



## Jack K (Jan 2, 2014)

In the sense that you "let your light so shine before men that they may see your good works and glorify your Father which is in heaven," the testimony of a Christian family can indeed be used by God to effect sanctification. This doesn't preclude the Word from being necessary and still primary, but God may use such testimonies to draw attention to himself or to his Word.

I suppose an insecure believer might feel pressure or a burden when considing this, but it seems Teresa's confidence in her Savior is such that she instead feels joy... as is appropriate.


----------



## MW (Jan 2, 2014)

Jack K said:


> I suppose an insecure believer might feel pressure or a burden when considing this



The concern is not with the subjective, but the objective; the idea that sinful human beings are tools of sanctification appears to me to lead to the kinds of problems brought to light in Matthew 23.


----------



## One Little Nail (Jan 2, 2014)

armourbearer said:


> Pergamum said:
> 
> 
> > Marriage and family are tools of sanctification.
> ...



Yes All Grace comes from God,are not we meant to be Living Epistles read of men, or does not the Believing Spouse sanctify the Unbelieving, or as Peter sais "they may also without the word be won". I have not heard of the term "tools of santification" means of grace is probably a more appropriate & Historically correct Reformed Term,

yes it is true that If people will not read or hear The Word of Truth they might not be won by Godly conversation either, but God has established both The Preaching of The Gospel as well as Godly Conversation though all is subject to The Divine Decree when it it comes to Salvation, in the end people may be saved by our example or may not but this is also true of the Preaching of The Gospel

as a means of Grace, Godly Living is a God ordained pattern he has established in His Word,as a way through which The Spirit also works, as these following Scriptures attest,though this does not nullify the necessity of Gospel Preaching,one need not be sceptical or have difficulty of conceiving this.

Here is The Scripture proof that Godly living may have a Saving & Sanctifying affect.

2 Corinthians 3:2-3
2Ye are our epistle written in our hearts, known and read of all men:
3Forasmuch as ye are manifestly declared to be the epistle of Christ ministered by us, written not with ink, but with the Spirit of the living God; not in tables of stone, but in fleshy tables of the heart.

1 Corinthians 7:14 & 16
14For the unbelieving husband is sanctified by the wife, and the unbelieving wife is sanctified by the husband: else were your children unclean; but now are they holy.
16For what knowest thou, O wife, whether thou shalt save thy husband? or how knowest thou, O man, whether thou shalt save thy wife?

1 Peter 3:1-2
1Likewise, ye wives, be in subjection to your own husbands; that, if any obey not the word, they also may without the word be won by the conversation of the wives;
2While they behold your chaste conversation coupled with fear.


----------

